

Capital One bank website under DDOS attack - zacharytamas
http://www.capitalone.com/identity-protection/commitment/?Log=1&EventType=Link&ComponentType=T&LOB=MTS::L0RT6ME8Z&SubLob=&PageName=Home%20Page%20A&PortletLocation=4%3B16-col%3B1-1-1&ComponentName=Denial+of+service+alert%3B10&ComponentStrategy=&ContentElement=1%3BImportant+message+to+our+customers+about+Oct.+9+online+access+issues&TargetLob=MTS%3A%3ALCTMJBE8Z&TargetPageName=Identity+Protection+Commitment&linkid=

======
mooism2
And you want to make it worse by getting us to click through to their website?

